# Serviced my shaper



## rock_breaker (Jul 4, 2022)

The adjustable angle plate I have uses Tee nuts unlike any I have for other machines in   the shop so am going to make some using the shaper, The stock is mystry metal with a torch cut on one long side which has become the test area for my cutter sharpening efforts. I have started with a new piece of 1/4" x 1/2"x2" HSS by grinding a 901 point with relief on both sides for bi-directional cutting. It is cutting well @ approximately 0.010" deep and 0.010" wide. Tomorrow the point will become a slight radius and a rake angle included. Somewhere I got the impression the rake should be negative. Any help on this will be appreciated.

Also spent some time trying to cut grooves parallel to the adjustable table face, All things considered a good day.
Enjoy your 4th of July!
Rock Breaker



  t


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 4, 2022)

Be careful machining the torch cut area. Sometimes there can be hard spots that will damage tooling. I will usually grind off a torch cut area before machining.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2022)

G


Nutfarmer said:


> Be careful machining the torch cut area. Sometimes there can be hard spots that will damage tooling. I will usually grind off a torch cut area before machining.


Good advice Steve.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2022)

rock_breaker said:


> The adjustable angle plate I have uses Tee nuts unlike any I have for other machines in   the shop so am going to make some using the shaper, The stock is mystry metal with a torch cut on one long side which has become the test area for my cutter sharpening efforts. I have started with a new piece of 1/4" x 1/2"x2" HSS by grinding a 901 point with relief on both sides for bi-directional cutting. It is cutting well @ approximately 0.010" deep and 0.010" wide. Tomorrow the point will become a slight radius and a rake angle included. Somewhere I got the impression the rake should be negative. Any help on this will be appreciated.
> 
> Also spent some time trying to cut grooves parallel to the adjustable table face, All things considered a good day.
> Enjoy your 4th of July!
> ...


Mikey will be along. He is an expert on this subject.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks  @Nutfarmer and @Janderso. Hopefully Mikey will be along. Looked at his thread but not in depth (dog interference). I used a whetstone to put a small radius on the cutter point then ran several passes, much improved finish. No doubt about hard spots, probably overextended my luck all ready.
Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 16, 2022)

Watched Bay-Com.com's "6 Projects for the Shaper" featering Rudy Kouhoupt last week (recuperating from knee surgery) and there is a comment that the cuttng tools are shaped much like lathe cutting tools, so will try positive backrake next week hopefully.
Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## francist (Jul 17, 2022)

Here are a few of mine if it helps you visualize some typical shapes.
Edit: sorry, not the greatest photo, copied it from an earlier post.




-frank


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks @francist, I've ground 1/4"HSS  for my Clausing 100MK 3 with some sucess, so that is where I will start. I have relied on the angle in the tool holder so will be on new ground here.
Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------

